# wiring a trailer hitch on a 2008 Murano



## NissanVerdugoChile (Jul 27, 2007)

I removed the non original trailer hitch from a 2005 Murano and want to install it in a new 2008 model.
The hardware and steel stuff is just the same, but the electrical is different since the 2008 has LED tail lamps.

The harness is very different, behind the tail lamp it has only one connector (instead of three in the 2005 model) with 4 cables: a blue/red wire (12V With engine switch ON), a black one (Ground) and a twisted slim pair in brown and yellow. This two slim cables are twisted and shielded, like coaxial cables. I presume they are the signal on a CAN system. 

Where and how do I get 12V signals for the trailer lamps in this case?

Thanks,

Carlos from Santiago, Chile, South America.


----------



## Jaun (Aug 17, 2008)

Carlos, that would be some trick  You mean an '09 Murano?


----------



## NissanVerdugoChile (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Jaun.
Finally the instalation was easier than it seemed. 
Though the wiring in the 2008 model is different to 2005, I had just to connect to the taillamp, not to the harness.

Best regards,

Carlos from Santiago, Chile, South America.harness, and it worked OK.


----------

